# First on scene



## Phridae (Aug 16, 2005)

I've never had the oppertunity to be the first person on scene of a 10-50...until tonight. I was on my way to a nieghbouring city to attend a job fair. I get a T-intersection and I look to my right to see about traffic. Then I look to the left. Oh. Look at that. Car all smashed up, semi truck, people laying person on the ground. Hm. Perhaps I should stop.  So I park my car and get over to this lady whos surrounded by people. I tell them that I'm an EMT and I need them to move so I can assess her. It was like trying to part the red sea if you're not jesus. I finally get them all out of my way. Shes got injuries to both ankles. Dislocation of the left one, open fx to the right. An ortho-doc on scene reduces her left ankle even when I told him to leave it alone. He was like 80 and in my way the entire time. She has unequal chest rise, and very slow to respond. When an officer finally gets on scene I tell him I want some gloves (I wasnt in my vehicle, so I didnt have anything) and a radio, and I also wanted to know who was dispatched. He tells me Whitewater has been dispatched. I told him to get Delavan out here for ALS. He gives me gloves and a radio. I tell incomming units of what I've got. And the rest is history. Shes gets borded and collared, and sent off.  

Turns out the driver of the truck is drunk. Her car was so smashed. Her seat she was in wasnt where it was supposed to be. I'm surprised that bystanders were able to get her out.

But yeah. That was my adrenaline rush for the week.  I liked being able to tell the officer what I wanted, and tell this bystander to do that, and that bystander to this.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 16, 2005)

Awesome feeling, congrats!!   Sounds like you did a great job!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 17, 2005)

Good thing the doc on scene wasn't a chiropractor...he may have wanted to fix her c-spine right there.

Good job.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 17, 2005)

Awesome job.  Yeah, being toned out and responding is one thing.  Seeing the accident without being dispatched is another, and seeing "the bad one" happen right in front of you will make every part of you pucker.

I've told the story before, but the worst (best?  :lol: ) one I ever had is when I *witnessed* an old 80's GMC van, back when everything on it (sides, bumper, dash) were made out of metal, hit a brand new Saturn.  Eight patients transported, the Saturn's roof taken off, four ambulances, three engines, several cops, oh and one person going to jail.      And to top it all of, it was Christmas day.

Chimp


----------



## Jon (Aug 17, 2005)

Yeah... really scary being first on scene.... I did it when I was 16 and we were hit for a motorcycle wreck... our Ambulance was on another call, with oune of our paid guys, the other one was yanked off the rescue to drive the engine for the LZ.... he grabs me and says either he or I is on this truck.... so I was the ONLY EMT on the rescue, and the medic didn't show up for 5 or 6 minutes after I was there..... even though I was toned out, I wasn't prepared to the intoxicated, semiconsoious and crappy airway of the 40 y/o who lost his harley racing over a hill... he got hit in the back of the head with the bike as it went airborne... no helmet....

And all but one iother person on the rescue didn't come up because they couldn't stand the site of blood...  


on a related note... I've got a scanner with me and heard the ambulance hit out for the intersection 50 feet from my gate house..... I ran up to the street to check it out and didn't see anything...

Jon


----------



## Phridae (Aug 19, 2005)

Well the driver of the truck was drunk. He was turning into a gas station and just turned right in front of her. She was flighted to Milwaukee.


----------

